# Tyler's Oath



## Blake Bowden

Does Prince Hall Masonry teach the Tyler's Oath?


----------



## Raymond Walters

Yes, there is a Tyler's oath and yes it is taught to newly raised MM's (or should be).

In some PHA jurisdictions (or individual PHA lodges) brothers are taught the Tyler's Oath and taught to "walk the sword". It was something I was taught in the Prince Hall jurisdiction of North Carolina so many years ago...lol 

Though I have traveled and visited many lodges I have only seen and/or walked the sword myself in PHA lodges (others may do it, I just haven't seen it).


----------



## Blake Bowden

Thanks for enlightening me Brother! Unfortunately, we don't teach it enough so I wasn't sure if PHA did. A couple of years ago, I visited a Lodge in New Mexico and they required the Oath. I had no clue as I was never taught it. I called up a fellow Master Mason who did and we recited it over the phone. Ironically, when I arrived at the Lodge, they had me place my hand on the Holy Book and READ the Oath. Oddly enough, it was slightly different than the "Texas" version.


----------



## Raymond Walters

In my many visits I once was examined by a Tyler, who for some strange reason placed his sword on the floor (so that I could walk the sword while reciting the Tyler's Oath). 

I recited the Tyler's Oath while walking the sword, and when finished reached down and picked the sword up in the manner I was taught. The Tyler must have been puzzled or had never gotten that far or just didn't realize that there was more that he (as Tyler) was to do in order to receive the sword back from me.

Since the Tyler was unable to prove to me he deserved to have me return the sword, I entered the lodge with his sword, which I could clearly see had the members of that lodge stumped, and the WM was perplexed.

The WM proceeded to question me about the sword and why I had it in my possession, and I explained to him what had transpired at his outer door. At this point he was visibly distressed and I asked if I could return it to him (the WM). 

He asked me to return it to the Tyler once the Tyler was relieved by another brother to come into the lodge. Once inside the lodge, I asked the Tyler his duties, he repeated them to me in front of the lodge and I returned that implement to him so that he could perform his duties in a proper manner.

It is the only time in 22 years that I have had this happen and I do say that I hope that it never happens again...lol


----------



## Brent Heilman

raymondswalters said:


> I entered the lodge with his sword, which I could clearly see had the members of that lodge stumped, and the WM was perplexed.


 
I can only imagine the look on his face when you walked in with that. I bet it was a great learning experience for several people that night.


----------



## Mac

Interesting.  I've never heard of "walking the sword" or of a proper way to pick up or receive the sword.


----------



## calee

Mac said:


> Interesting.  I've never heard of "walking the sword" or of a proper way to pick up or receive the sword.



I have never heard of this either


----------



## Bill Lins

In my Lodge, we teach the Tiler's Oath as part of the MM work and require the candidate to recite it as part of his proficiency. I, also, have never heard of "walking the sword"


----------



## Blake Bowden

Walking the Sword, Defending the Light, addressing another Mason as "Square" seem to be unique to PHA. That being said, I can cross our State Border and visit a Lodge and things are different as well..lol. From my experiences, things may be different, but I for one, have never felt out of place in a Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Blake Bowden said:


> Thanks for enlightening me Brother! Unfortunately, we don't teach it enough so I wasn't sure if PHA did. A couple of years ago, I visited a Lodge in New Mexico and they required the Oath. I had no clue as I was never taught it. I called up a fellow Master Mason who did and we recited it over the phone. Ironically, when I arrived at the Lodge, they had me place my hand on the Holy Book and READ the Oath. Oddly enough, it was slightly different than the "Texas" version.



This was very much the same for me the first few times that I visited Lodges in LA. Although the Tyler's Oath is very similar to that version taught us in TX, it still seemed odd placing my hand on the "good book" while doing it.

I think that it is important to point out that not only was I asked to recite the TO, I was also asked for the grip and word of a Master Mason... After I was fully vouched for, I learned that the Brother who examined me directly was the current GM of LA. I was pretty impressed!!!


----------



## Plustax

Can the TO be posted here? I see it printed everywhere and was just wondering.......


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Plustax said:


> Can the TO be posted here? I see it printed everywhere and was just wondering.......



As far as the GLoTX is concerned, No. That is consdered to be a mode of recognition, and if posted in plain english... well let's just say that it would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Plustax said:


> Can the TO be posted here? I see it printed everywhere and was just wondering.......


 
I wonder where you've seen it printed. I have never seen it printed....


----------



## cog41

Why or what would be the reason for "posting" it?


----------



## calee

It is printed in the "blue book" and is titled test oath, although I believe it is in code.


----------



## Plustax

I found it on the GLoT website when I did a search for it.

September 2008 Masonic Education - The Tyler's Oath | The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.

3rd paragraph down....



Timothy Fleischer said:


> I wonder where you've seen it printed. I have never seen it printed....


----------



## Star Mztyk

....There is a grey area as to what is right or wrong. I will say, that is not the way I was taught to give it by the ConW....and our RW requires you to say it before you can take an exam.


----------



## calee

That is not the way I learned it either!


----------



## seniorwardenjackson

*Scottish Rite Tyler*

We practice no such examination at our lodge. However, all visitors are duly tried before gaining entry. I've never heard of walking the sword. I'm sure it's a genuine practice, just new to me.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Plustax said:


> I found it on the GLoT website when I did a search for it.
> 
> September 2008 Masonic Education - The Tyler's Oath | The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.
> 
> 3rd paragraph down....



They got really close to the actual Oath, but that is not the correct version.


----------



## Plustax

I guess my question would be is why did the GLoT allow it to be sown on their website whether it's the right or wrong version? Sounds kind of hipocritical about not allowing it yet still showing it.  JMHO


----------



## sands67

I am a relatively new Master Mason, but quick learner. I have never heard of the Tyler's Oath. It sounds like something that is extremely interesting. I will have to check with my Grand Lodge and see if they can shed some light for me.


----------



## KO2134

hey i found the oath not sure if this is right because im not a mason Tyler's Oath - Masonic


----------



## Blake Bowden

I may have mentioned this in a previous post, but one time I was going to visit a Lodge in New Mexico and was told they required the Tyler's oath in addition to a current dues card. I called my buddy up and learned it within a few minutes. When I went to the Lodge, three Brethren pulled me aside and had me read the Tyler's oath. What? I told them I knew it by memory, and with a surprise on their face, I proceeded to communicate it to them. Ironically, the New Mexico version was slightly different but they were impressed that I took the time to prepare ahead of time. If you know your obligations, it doesn't take long to learn. It's not something I've been required to know at any other Lodge, which is why I was curious if our Prince Hall Brethren knew it.

KO2134, that is not the Tylers Oath and if it was, I would have to remove it from the site for obvious reasons.


----------



## rodney king

im a prince hall brother and i know the tilers oath by heart too. i was looking on the site for some history on it also.


----------



## Raymond Walters

Bro. Stewart said:


> This was very much the same for me the first few times that I visited Lodges in LA. Although the Tyler's Oath is very similar to that version taught us in TX, it still seemed odd placing my hand on the "good book" while doing it.
> 
> I think that it is important to point out that not only was I asked to recite the TO, I was also asked for the grip and word of a Master Mason... After I was fully vouched for, I learned that the Brother who examined me directly was the current GM of LA. I was pretty impressed!!!



What I didn't mention in my earlier comment is that while walking the sword, one gives step, due-guard, sign(s) and password(s) for each degree [EA-FC-MM]; and that [PHA jurisdictions that teach this] only a Master Mason is taught the Tyler's Oath and able to give it in such a manner.

This reason would preclude needing to be asked for anything [other than current dues card] as needed info would have been given during the process of "walking the sword".

Similiar to the "mouth to ear" requirement, learning to walk the sword is taught to an individual MM by one able to instruct him in how to properly do it or receive it from another, so I wouldn't do justice attempting to explain it in words.

What I have also noticed is that it isn't being taught, nor required as much as it previously was. This is another indicator of my status as a "dinosaur" and my age beginning to show and becoming visible to myself.


----------



## Roach

But without the dinosaur sir much would not be known


----------

